# can you run a marine amp in the car?



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

I need a "hold me over" 6 channel(till the KAR comes out), and I saw this new mbquart 6 channel on ebay

*MB QUART NAA 655*



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120152416337&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002


anyone see a problem running this in your car, versus a boat? do marine amps sound different in anyway? or are they just waterproof?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

You shouldn't see anything different from an amp that's not designed to be used around a damp enviroment.

I don't believe there are any "Hydro-Acoustics" reflected in the cost or design of this amp


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah you can run it. I mentioned earlier, you can get a marine belle for cheaper than the car verion on ebay as well. They look great in all white IMO.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

go for it


----------



## J0ne (Aug 7, 2007)

I some what prefer marine amps to reg amps, just for added durability. Many times there are more "protect" features included in the design.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

There is no gain adjustment knob on those amps. It's only switch that dictates input level if that matters to you.

http://www.millionbuy.com/mbqnaa665.html


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Those amps look pretty nice. If the lack of gain adjustment is a problem set it on high and use a line driver to fine tune it.


----------



## marinesounds079 (Dec 1, 2021)

Yes, you can run a marine amp in the car. However, you will need to make some adjustments to the wiring and installation to account for the different voltage and amperage requirements of a marine amp. 

You may also need a different amplifier mounting bracket or adapter to fit the amp into your car's space. Consult with a qualified automotive or audio installer to make sure the installation is done correctly.

Marine amps are designed to run in wet and corrosive environments, so they typically have higher voltage and amperage requirements than car amps. They also tend to be more durable and weather-resistant.

If you are looking to get louder sound out of your car stereo system, a marine amp may be the way to go. 
Just make sure you have the right wiring and installation components in place to support it. Read More


----------



## Thomasluke7899 (Jan 4, 2020)

marinesounds079 said:


> Yes, you can run a marine amp in the car. However, you will need to make some adjustments to the wiring and installation to account for the different voltage and amperage requirements of a marine amp.
> 
> You may also need a different amplifier mounting bracket or adapter to fit the amp into your car's space. Consult with a qualified automotive or audio installer to make sure the installation is done correctly.
> 
> ...


They are exactly the same. Voltage requirements and all. The only thing that makes an amp....
Rated for marine use ....is a liquid conformal coating. 
They are thin liquid coatings that are sprayed directly to the pcb and surrounding areas to protect from corrosion.
The voltage and amperage requirements are exactly the same.


----------

